# I'm fully recovered - here's an amazing article to start your journey.



## freeyourself

Hey guys,

I've (F25) made this account because I finally feel truly normal - there's no longer a risk of me browsing this forum and slipping back into the "simulation" DPDR mode.

You CAN achieve this, too. It hasn't been easy. It's involved going about my day, surrounded by others, submitting myself to my brain and wherever it wants to take me. It's involved consciously ignoring huge waves of fear telling me to "run away" and hide from everything, in case I "lose control" in public. It's involved doing my weekly shopping in huge, white, artificially-lit supermarkets that can instantly trigger dissociation of an unfathomable level in people like us. But, submitting yourself to these potentially-terrifying experiences is the only way that you will ever recover... that I can promise you.

Give the following article a read - I am in no way affiliated but it helped me so, so much. This issue is so psychologically-driven, guys. Hearing the right information written in the right tone is enough to set you on the path to freedom. You are fuelling this state/"problem", and it's not your fault because you are prone to these thought loops, but means you must be proactive in order to recover. It's not going to happen unless you transform 1. your headspace and 2. your physical life/actual actions.

https://healdove.com/mental-health/derealisation

It mentions 5-HTP, which I have actually had great success with (I suffer from severe panic disorder and OCD, both of which lead to *horrific DPDR *when I let myself go down "panic road"). It also mentions drinking matcha tea. I personally urge you ALL to quit coffee permanently. There's a lot of scientific information out there that addresses the damage coffee consumption does to your adrenal glands and your cortisol levels. We are highly sensitive, anxious people who simply cannot drink coffee. I recommend you switch permanently to matcha tea (ideal, due to the superior antioxidants) or regular green tea.

I'll be back on here to post some of my own advice and some tips/answer questions.

Good luck!


----------



## tikobird

I wanted to take 5-HTP but my psychiatrist said I shouldn't because I was taking an antidepressant and the two don't mix. It had something to do with the dopamine created. I would love to take it. I have the chronic symptoms you stated. I've developed insomnia from anxiety which is getting worse and my ruminating of thoughts drives me crazy. If you have some suggestions for me please let me know. I'm 65 and have had DP continuously since age 13.

I'm starting EMDR next week from a therapist who's very educated and sympathetic toward my DP.


----------

